# AMDs HD 7000 Serie nur ein Die-Shrink?



## mixxed_up (12. April 2011)

Laut der bekannten Gerüchteküche Fudzilla soll auch bei AMDs kommender HD 7000 Serie keine neue Architektur zum Einsatz kommen. Zwar wird es wohl mehr Takt und Shader geben, die zugrundeliegende Architektur bliebe jedoch die selbe. Eine neue Architektur wird wohl kommen, wenn der 28nm Prozess ausgereift ist und gute Yield-Raten bietet.

Quelle: http://fudzilla.com/graphics/item/22373-amds-28nm-graphics-is-only-a-die-shrink


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. April 2011)

Haben wir mehr oder weniger *hier *angerissen bzw. ist bekannt.



			
				mixxed_up schrieb:
			
		

> Laut der bekannten Gerüchteküche Fudzilla [...]


Wenn dem so ist, warum verlinkst du dann nicht Fudzilla korrekterweise als Quelle?!


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. April 2011)

Da der Startpost zum zweiten Mal editiert wurde, hat dieser Post nur einen Sinn … +1!


----------



## poiu (12. April 2011)

ist ja nichts neues die HD69x0 wurde ja in 28nm geplannt, musste aber wegen der fehlenden Fertigung etwas verändert werden und wurde dann in 40nm angepasst.

Somit hat AMD die Baupläne für die HD7900 schon länger in der Schublade, die Frage bleibt ob jetzt die HD6900 nur einen DIe Shrink erfährt oder ob die ursprungliche HD6900 28nm Design  genutzt wird!


----------



## Conqi (12. April 2011)

Also ich brauch keine neuen Features (ich brauch eh keine neue Graka, aber egal), wenn die neue Karte schneller ist und weniger Energie verbraucht.


----------



## Kaktus (12. April 2011)

Features brauche ich auch nicht mehr. Was soll man da noch rein packen? Die Architektur ist ebenfalls sehr gut. Bestenfalls Tesselation etwas weiter optimieren, fertig. Dafür kann man nach einem Shrink mehr Shader, TMUs und Co rein packen und die Taktraten gegeben falls erhöhen wie auch den Verbrauch weiter senken. Kleine Verbesserungen wird es so oder so mit Sicherheit geben. Gab es bisher immer. die liegen ja nicht auf der faulen Haut. Nur gravierend wird sich nichts ändern. Hatte ich auch nicht erwartet. Ein komplett neues Designe dauert und kostet. Der R600 (2900XT) hat ja mit einigen Änderungen auch ewig überlebt.


----------



## KOF328 (12. April 2011)

Ach, Features? Bitte:
-Downsampling
-Flimmerfreies AF
-Verbesserte AA-Unterstützung

Nie wieder AMD


----------



## Kaktus (12. April 2011)

Downsampling ist eine Softwaresache und kein Hardware Feature 
Was die Leute immer mit flimmernden AF haben.... bleibt ihr im Spiel stehen und sucht das Flimmern? 
Äh, das AA bei ATI ist stellenweise und gerade unter DX10 und 11 besser als bei nVidia. Außer du willst SSAA und Co nutzen, nur ist dann der Leistungseinbruch extrem und lohnt nur für ältere Spiele. Die meist schon ausgelutscht sind. 

Im Gegenzug... 2 Monitor Betrieb mit nVidia?  Meine Stromrechnung muss ich selbst zahlen


----------



## Locuza (12. April 2011)

poiu schrieb:


> ist ja nichts neues die HD69x0 wurde ja in 28nm geplannt, musste aber wegen der fehlenden Fertigung etwas verändert werden und wurde dann in 40nm angepasst.
> 
> Somit hat AMD die Baupläne für die HD7900 schon länger in der Schublade, die Frage bleibt ob jetzt die HD6900 nur einen DIe Shrink erfährt oder ob die ursprungliche HD6900 28nm Design  genutzt wird!



Entweder hast du etwas verwechselst oder durcheinander gewürfelt. Northern Island war ursprünglich als 32 nm Design geplant, dieses wurde gecancelt um besser in die Entwicklung von 28 nm investieren zu können. Damit war man gezwungen von 32 nm auf 40 nm zu „ kastrieren“. 



Kaktus schrieb:


> Features brauche ich auch nicht mehr. Was soll man da noch rein packen? Die Architektur ist ebenfalls sehr gut. Bestenfalls Tesselation etwas weiter optimieren, fertig. Dafür kann man nach einem Shrink mehr Shader, TMUs und Co rein packen und die Taktraten gegeben falls erhöhen wie auch den Verbrauch weiter senken. Kleine Verbesserungen wird es so oder so mit Sicherheit geben. Gab es bisher immer. die liegen ja nicht auf der faulen Haut. Nur gravierend wird sich nichts ändern. Hatte ich auch nicht erwartet. Ein komplett neues Designe dauert und kostet. Der R600 (2900XT) hat ja mit einigen Änderungen auch ewig überlebt.


 


KOF328 schrieb:


> Ach, Features? Bitte:
> -Downsampling
> -Flimmerfreies AF
> -Verbesserte AA-Unterstützung
> ...



KOF antwortet super. 

Offizielles Downsampling wäre cool, flimmerfreies AF und SSAA unter jeder API, von mir aus nur inoffiziell, aber irgendwie so ein Tipp das es auch theoretisch gehen würde, wenn jemand doch versuchen würde....

Keine Ahnung wie Nvidia die DX-Sperre umgehen konnte, aber ich will das AMD das auch irgendwie hinbekommt. Besonders AMD hat es doch so leicht, mit ihrer starker Shader-Architektur sich besser in Pose zu setzten bei SSAA. GPU-Computing ist auch so eine Sache. Mir kommt es so vor, als würde AMD so blöd sein und ihre Stärken total verspielen und „ abchillen“ bis es zu spät ist. Manche Anwendungen schreien praktisch nach Shader-Power und was ist? Es gibt keine gescheiten Dinge für AMD Karten. Läuft natürlich vieles unter Nvidia. 



Kaktus schrieb:


> Downsampling ist eine Softwaresache und kein Hardware Feature
> Was die Leute immer mit flimmernden AF haben.... bleibt ihr im Spiel stehen und sucht das Flimmern?
> Äh, das AA bei ATI ist stellenweise und gerade unter DX10 und 11 besser als bei nVidia. Außer du willst SSAA und Co nutzen, nur ist dann der Leistungseinbruch extrem und lohnt nur für ältere Spiele. Die meist schon ausgelutscht sind.
> 
> Im Gegenzug... 2 Monitor Betrieb mit nVidia?  Meine Stromrechnung muss ich selbst zahlen



Im stehen sieht man kein Flimmern, nur in der Bewegung und wenn im Hintergrund Alles „ knistert“ geht es mächtig auf'n Sack. Ich sehe das und ich wünsche dir alles gute der Welt, du bist einer der Menschen den es scheinbar nichts ausmacht oder es kaum wahrnehmen. Wäre ich nur auch so, wäre ich kaum gezwungen von AMD auf Nvidia wechseln zu müssen. Habe aber noch eine Radeon am Start. 

Welches AA meinst du übrigens?


@ Topic

Es wundert mich das scheinbar so wenig verändert werden soll? AMD hat immerhin gesagt, dass das AF-Flimmern bei der nächsten Generation bearbeitet wird. Also muss AMD, um diese Aussage halten zu können, zwangweise irgendetwas an den TMUs drehen.
Wohlmöglich dreht man noch ein bisschen an den 4D-Shadern oder erhöht sie nur. 
Ich stelle mir aber erhöhte 4D-Shader vor, TMUs die mal nicht " schice" sind und verbesserte Tesselation. Ich denke AMD will einfach wieder ein " Rundes Paket" abliefern, wie damals die HD 5870, auch wenn man die Tesselationleistung bemängeln konnte.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (12. April 2011)

Downsampling wär für mich wahrscheinlich der einzige Grund auf eine stärkere GraKa zu wechseln um damit wunderbares AA auch in Spielen zu erhalten, die leider ohne eben dieses auskommen müssen. Dann kann mir auch eine Schwäche im Filter vollkommen egal sein, denn Downsampling erfasst jedes Pixel  Also ist Flimmerfreies AF für mich vollkommen irrelevant.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (12. April 2011)

Locuza schrieb:


> Im stehen sieht man kein Flimmern, nur in der Bewegung und wenn im Hintergrund Alles „ knistert“ geht es mächtig auf'n Sack. Ich sehe das und ich wünsche dir alles gute der Welt, du bist einer der Menschen den es scheinbar nichts ausmacht oder es kaum wahrnehmen. Wäre ich nur auch so, wäre ich kaum gezwungen von AMD auf Nvidia wechseln zu müssen. Habe aber noch eine Radeon am Start.


 
Achtest du beim filmschauen auch aufs rauschen? Wenn ja, dann schaust du die falschen Filme und so kann man das auch auf die Spiele übertragen.


----------



## poiu (12. April 2011)

@Locuza ja 28nm mit 32nm verwechselt, die Grundaussage ist aber korrekt  jedenfalls weißt was ich meinte ^^


----------



## Locuza (12. April 2011)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Achtest du beim filmschauen auch aufs rauschen? Wenn ja, dann schaust du die falschen Filme und so kann man das auch auf die Spiele übertragen.



Du meinst also, ich spiele die falschen Spiele?
Das Rauschen bei Filmen nehme ich zwar wahr, aber es stört mich nicht. Störend ist es beim spielen, wo der Effekt für mich deutlicher heraustritt und vorne ruhig ist, aber hinten "rauscht".
Ich achte da ja nicht mit Absicht drauf, bloß es sticht einem ins Auge, wenn man ein Spiel startet. Nach 30 Minuten gewöhnt man sich daran, aber dann gibt es wieder Stellen da merkst du es wieder und hast deinen Fokus darauf. 



poiu schrieb:


> @Locuza ja 28nm mit 32nm verwechselt, die Grundaussage ist aber korrekt  jedenfalls weißt was ich meinte ^^


 
Joa, hat sich aber ein bisschen komisch angehört das man das ursprüngliche Design von 28 nm nimmt, obwohl erst in 2 Jahren 28 nm kommt, seit man das erste mal von der Generation gehört hat


----------



## cubbi223 (12. April 2011)

Denke mal das der Die Skrink wenn dan dazu genutzt werden kann um 1. den Stromverbrauch zu senken und 2. die neue Shader Architektur zu optimieren.


----------



## Schaffe89 (12. April 2011)

Locuza schrieb:
			
		

> Im stehen sieht man kein Flimmern, nur in der Bewegung und wenn im Hintergrund Alles „ knistert“ geht es mächtig auf'n Sack. Ich sehe das und ich wünsche dir alles gute der Welt, du bist einer der Menschen den es scheinbar nichts ausmacht oder es kaum wahrnehmen.



Bei Nvidia flimmert auch das ganze Bild, stellenweise genausostark wie bei AMD im Mittel aber etwas weniger. Der Unterschied ist in der Praxis so erbärmlich gering.
Oder hast du schonmal nen Vergleich angestellt mit ca 20 Spielen? Ich schon. Diese minimal höhere Flimmernanfälligkeit wurde dermaßen gepusht, dass es nicht mehr feierlich ist. Immerhin hat es AMD darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass ihre eigenen Karten einen  Filter-Bug hatten. Und hoffentlich gibts bald wie bei Nvidia besseres AF.



> ffizielles Downsampling wäre cool, flimmerfreies AF und SSAA unter jeder API, von mir aus nur inoffiziell, aber irgendwie so ein Tipp das es auch theoretisch gehen würde, wenn jemand doch versuchen würde....


Gibt schon leise Stimmen, die behaupten, AMD würde an Downsampling arbeiten.
Bis heute lief eine Petition, die SGSSAA @ directx10/11 bei Nvidia ohne AA-Bits Frickelei fordert.



> Welches AA meinst du übrigens?


Er meint wohl SGSSAA mit mathematisch korrekt berechnetem LOD, was Nvidia nicht bietet und daher das (meiner Meinung nach) schlechtere SGSSAA in directx9 bietet. Es gibt aber ungefähre pauschalwerte.



> Mir kommt es so vor, als würde AMD so blöd sein und ihre Stärken total verspielen und „ abchillen“


Nvidia hat auf Cache gesetzt und mehrere Eiheiten die die Karten für Computing besser eignen.
AMD hat den Vorteil dass sie mehr Aufgaben pro Takt Berechnen können. 4-VLIW bzw 5. Lohnt sich aber nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen.


----------



## Locuza (12. April 2011)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> [...]


 

Ich will für niemanden sagen das die Bilder total flimmern, er soll es selber ausprobieren.
Ich merke es und habe es bemerkt ,schon bevor es bei den Medien zum Thema kam. Als ich damals kurz eine 6800 eingebaut habe, hab ich gemerkt:  Mensch die rauscht ja mehr als meine. 

Heute zieht Nvidia davon und ich spüre das weichere sampling auf einer 9800 GTX. 

Für die meisten kann es total unsichtbar sein, aber mich stört es. Ich kann ja von mir aus, nicht für andere sprechen. Für dich kann es auch so sein das du es gerade noch so wahrnimmst, ohne das du der Dramatikauch nur bisschen zustimmen könntest, aber andere weinen ihre Augen wund.

Das LOD wird bei AMD ja auch nicht total perfekt berechnet, sondern hat einen guten Kompromiss gefunden. Bei Nvidia muss man eben jedes mal manuell frickeln?


Zu den Caches: AMD hätte schon zum HD-Beginn anfangen können solche Projekte weiter zu unterstützen. War der erste Client nicht für ATI exklusiv? Whärend die heutigen aus einer AMD wenig rauspressen können. Mit der 200-Generation hat Nvidia mehr Caches verbaut und mit dem Fermi noch einmal eine Schippe drauf gelegt. AMD hat es einfach verschlafen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. April 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Was die Leute immer mit flimmernden AF haben.... bleibt ihr im Spiel stehen und sucht das Flimmern?
> Äh, das AA bei ATI ist stellenweise und gerade unter DX10 und 11 besser als bei nVidia.


Das AF flimmert in Bewegung und nicht, wenn man steht! Und ja, ich sehe es, ohne zu suchen - das ist ja das Nervige.

Wo ist bei AMD/Ati das Antialiasing unter DX10/11 besser? Boxed-MSAA ist praktisch identisch, ED-/EQ-AA oder die Tents sind Geschmackssache, ebenso wie CSAA. Wo das AA gerade unter DX10/11 besser sei, müsstest du mir ergo erklären. Unter DX9 dagegen erlaubt AMD per Treiber SGSSAA samt adaptivem LOD-Bias; NV nur inoffziell.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Bei Nvidia flimmert auch das ganze Bild, stellenweise genausostark wie bei AMD im Mittel aber etwas weniger. Der Unterschied ist in der Praxis so erbärmlich gering.


Erbärmliches Argument  Denn das von dir angesprochene Flimmern von Alpha-Tests, Shadern, Geometrie etc. hat mit dem AF nichts zu tun. Nur das Flimmern von gefilterten Texturen ... und ob hier der Unterschied "so erbärmlich gering" ist, bezweifle ich. Denn AMD wird seit Jahren dafür kritisiert und hat Bugs eingestanden (Banding) und an der Qualität (HQ/Q) geschraubt und BQ-Enthusiasten greifen seit der GF8 zu einer Geforce. Wenngleich eine Radeon mit ED-CFAA wie gehabt die beste Geometrie-Glättung und unter DX9 mit SGSSAA samt adaptivem LOD-Bias out-of-box die beste BQ bietet.


----------



## Kaktus (12. April 2011)

Wie du sagst, Geschmackssache..... generell wirkt AA in meinen Augen bei ATI ausgeglichener und besser. Mal abgesehen davon das mir die Frikelei und der starke Performanceeinbruch mit den tollen diversen AA Modis schlichtweg zu blöd ist. AF... kann man sich streiten, ich bin da nicht so empfindlich. 
Alles in allem... sehe ich bei nVidia qualitativ keinen echten Vorteil. Das ist eher die krampfhafte Suche nach Argumenten. Ähnliches glt für das tolle CUDA. Überall wird davon geredet, aber echten praktischen Nutzen hat man nicht wirklich. Videorendering über CUDA? Alles was da bisher gibt ist Qualitativ eher bescheiden. Und bei Programmen die man im Alltag brauchen könnte, wird es nicht genutzt (z.B. Photoshop wo ATI sogar mehr und schneller Beschleunigt als das per Treiber ausgebremste nVidia. Mal abgesehen davon das es im Grunde nicht mal eine Handvoll Filter betrifft). 

Mir sind insgesamt andere Dinge wichtig, allen voran die Leistungsaufnahme im Zweischirm Betrieb (ohne zweiten Monitor könnte ich nicht leben ). Und da geht derzeit kaum ein Weg an ATI vorbei. Gerade bei den stärkeren Karten. aber selbst da hat ATI noch Nachholbedarf.


----------



## TheMF6265 (12. April 2011)

hatte zwar gehofft, dass AMD mit der 7xxx Reihe die Einheiten abseits der Shader stark überarbeitet, aber ein Die-Shrink ist besser als nichts 
wenn die Karten dann auch noch im  Q3 auf den Markt kommen, dann ist eine der Reihe so gut, wie gekauft, da AMD für meine Ansprüche die besseren Argumente hat 
Bei mir zählen P/L und Stromverbrauch mehr als des letzte Quäntchen BQ, wobei ich mich glücklich schätzen kann das flimmern, über das sich einige aufregen, nicht wirklich wahrzunehmen


----------



## MysticBinary82 (12. April 2011)

Locuza schrieb:


> Du meinst also, ich spiele die falschen Spiele?



Oh man, geht das heute nicht mehr, dass man einfach mal zwischen den Zeilen liest?
Wenn man auf sowas achtet, dann ist der Film/Spiel nicht gut genug von dem gebotenen (nicht Grafik) Inhalt, dass man das bemerkt.



Locuza schrieb:


> Das Rauschen bei Filmen nehme ich zwar wahr, aber es stört mich nicht. Störend ist es beim spielen, wo der Effekt für mich deutlicher heraustritt und vorne ruhig ist, aber hinten "rauscht".
> Ich achte da ja nicht mit Absicht drauf, bloß es sticht einem ins Auge, wenn man ein Spiel startet. Nach 30 Minuten gewöhnt man sich daran, aber dann gibt es wieder Stellen da merkst du es wieder und hast deinen Fokus darauf.



Man kanns mit dem genörgle aber auch übertreiben und das musste ich nun schon viel zu oft lesen. Das schlimme ist, dass die meisten das erst dann mitbekommen, wenn es an die große Glocke gehangen wird.

BTT:
Ein shrink ist dennoch mit einem gewissen redesign verbunden. Man kann ja nicht 1:1 die Masken verkleinern.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. April 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Wie du sagst, Geschmackssache..... generell wirkt AA in meinen Augen bei ATI ausgeglichener und besser.


 Bei Boxed-MSAA keine Geschmackssache, da objektiv praktisch identisch.




Kaktus schrieb:


> Alles in allem... sehe ich bei nVidia qualitativ keinen echten Vorteil. Das ist eher die krampfhafte Suche nach Argumenten.


HQ-AF, SGSSAA in allen APIs, AA-Bits, xS-Modi, Downsampling? BQ-seitig ist das nicht krampfhaft.



Kaktus schrieb:


> Mir sind insgesamt andere Dinge wichtig, allen voran die Leistungsaufnahme im Zweischirm Betrieb (ohne zweiten Monitor könnte ich nicht leben). Und da geht derzeit kaum ein Weg an ATI vorbei. Gerade bei den stärkeren Karten. aber selbst da hat ATI noch Nachholbedarf.


Tja, mit zwei identischen Monitoren führt kein Weg an NV vorbei, die bleiben nämlich in 2D - auch eine GTX 580. Und ich habe zwei identische Monitore, zB @ work. Unterschiedliche sind mir ein Grauen (Stichwort Fenster verschieben).


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. April 2011)

KOF328 schrieb:


> Ach, Features? Bitte:
> -Downsampling
> -Flimmerfreies AF
> -Verbesserte AA-Unterstützung



Ich will mich nicht als irrigen ein Fanboy hin stellen aber du hast etwas recht was die ersten 2 Sachen an geht. Nur Downsampling kann man auch bei NV mal einer Sagen !
Was auch schon gesagt wurde würde ich mich auch über eine bessre DX11 Leistung freuen !


----------



## Stingray93 (12. April 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Bei Boxed-MSAA keine Geschmackssache, da objektiv praktisch identisch.
> 
> 
> HQ-AF, SGSSAA in allen APIs, AA-Bits, xS-Modi, Downsampling? BQ-seitig ist das nicht krampfhaft.
> ...



Meine 5870 taktet bei 3 Monitoren auch in 2D, könnte aber auch am Eyefinity liegen.
Für mich ist Eyfinity der wichtigste Grund auf ATI zu setzen.
 (Nvidias Lösung gabs damals noch nicht!)


----------



## Kaktus (12. April 2011)

@PCGH_Marc
Ich nutze unterschiedliche Monitore  Ich arbeite so das ich nur einmal etwas verschiebe und dann stört mich das nicht. Allerdings werden es wohl bald 3 Monitore... mir reicht der Platz einfach nicht  Und dann ist nVidia so oder so kein Thema mehr. 

Wie gesagt, mich interessieren die tollen AA Modis im grunde nicht und bei normalen MSAA sieht es für mich bei ATI etwas besser aus. Natürlich ist das Subjektiv. Downsampling kostet zu viel Leistung und High End Karten sind für mich uninteressant. Bisher reicht mir sogar die 4870 1GB in Full HD für alles was ich spiele und ich vermisse derzeit nichts. Zugegeben, hier und da fehlt es doch ein wenig an Leistung. 

Was ich bisher gesehen habe... gerade die tollen Diskussionen bei denen du ja rege auf 3DCenter beteiligt bist..... ist es für mich eine Art Pfennigfuchserei. Zumal sich da auch interessante Diskussionen auftun wo der eine das sagt, der nächste was anders und dann noch über die Ergebnisse die ja so Offensichtlich sind, hart Diskutiert wird....


----------



## KrHome (12. April 2011)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Achtest du beim filmschauen auch aufs rauschen? Wenn ja, dann schaust du die falschen Filme und so kann man das auch auf die Spiele übertragen.


 Was kann man da übertragen? Filme die flimmern (keine Ahnung ob du das mit "rauschen" meintest) wären ziemlich doof. Mir fällt aber spontan auch keiner ein, der dies tut. 



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Er meint wohl SGSSAA mit mathematisch korrekt  berechnetem LOD, was Nvidia nicht bietet und daher das (meiner Meinung  nach) schlechtere SGSSAA in directx9 bietet.


Was soll denn immer der Mist mit dem perfekten SGSSAA @ DX9...? 

AMD bietet in vielen DX9/10/11 Spielen überhaupt kein AA (nur den MLAA Shadermatsch), während man SGSSAA + LOD Korrektur @ DX9/10/11 bei Nvidia mittels eines simplen Profils (das was du Frickelei nennst ) *in beinahe jedem Spiel* erzwingen kann. 



Kaktus schrieb:


> Außer du willst SSAA und Co nutzen, nur ist dann  der Leistungseinbruch extrem und lohnt nur für ältere Spiele. Die meist  schon ausgelutscht sind.


Blödsinn. Ich spiele jedes meiner Spiele mit 2xSGSSAA @ 1080p mit einer GTX560Ti. 



> Im Gegenzug... 2 Monitor Betrieb mit nVidia?  Meine Stromrechnung muss ich selbst zahlen


Und auch das ist, wenn man es so pauschal sagt, Blödsinn. Mit 2 identischen Monitoren schalten aktuelle GTX560 Karten idle in den 16 Watt Modus. Das schafft keine Gamerkarte von AMD.



Kaktus schrieb:


> Allerdings werden es wohl bald 3 Monitore... mir reicht der Platz einfach nicht


Und du argumentierst mit Stromverbrauch?


----------



## Kaktus (12. April 2011)

@KrHome
Keine Ahnung was du spielst.... aber ich will mal sehen wie du 2xSGSSAA in Metro 2033 unter DX11 verwendest, oder in STALKER oder in... ach... wenn ich ein bisschen überlege, fällt mir da noch sicherlich einiges ein. 

Ich hab mir nicht angesehen wie es bei der GTX560 ist, bei der 470 war es noch unter aller Sau. Und warum darf ich nicht mit Stromverbrauch argumentieren wenn ich 3 Monitore zum arbeiten benötige?  Muss ich da krampfhaft noch mehr Strom verbraten nur weil das System nicht extra auf Stromparend getrimmt ist? Bei einer Laufzeit von im Schnitt 12-16 Stunden am Tag, machen sich auch mal 20W bemerkbar.


----------



## KrHome (12. April 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:


> @KrHome
> Keine Ahnung was du spielst.... aber ich will mal sehen wie du 2xSGSSAA in Metro 2033 unter DX11 verwendest, oder in STALKER oder in... ach... wenn ich ein bisschen überlege, fällt mir da noch sicherlich einiges ein.


Call of Prypiat hab ich immer auf der Platte. Das läuft in DX11 @ 1920x1080 @ 2xSGSSAA mit 30-60 fps. Im Eingangsbereich der Skadowsk bekomme ich es bei einer Anomalie (Worst Case... da stehen dort ca 15 tessellierte NPCs rum) auf 23 fps.

Metro spiele ich nicht mehr, habe aber damals festgestellt, dass es mit der zweithöchsten Qualitätsstufe praktisch keine sichtbare Optikverschlechterung gibt, aber die Performance extrem ansteigt. Ich hätte den Entwicklern empfohlen die höchste Stufe gleich ganz wegzulassen.



> Ich hab mir nicht angesehen wie es bei der GTX560 ist, bei der 470 war es noch unter aller Sau.


Mit Verlaub: Mit fällt auf, dass du dir vieles nicht richtig angesehen hast. Und wenn man das dann kritisiert, fängst du mit persönlichen Präferenzen an. So läuft das nicht, wenn man ernst genommen werden will.



> Muss ich da krampfhaft noch mehr Strom verbraten nur weil das System nicht extra auf Stromparend getrimmt ist? Bei einer Laufzeit von im Schnitt 12-16 Stunden am Tag, machen sich auch mal 20W bemerkbar.


Musst du nicht und wenn du zur Nischengruppe der 3-Monitor-Nutzer gehörst, dann kauf dir eine AMD Karte, denn für Leute wie dich hat AMD diese Marktlücke ausgefüllt. Warum du nun aber von dir als Randgruppe auf die generelle Ungeeignetheit von Nvidia Karten für Multimonitorbetrieb kommst, weißt wohl nur du. (Zitat: Im Gegenzug... 2 Monitor Betrieb mit nVidia? Meine Stromrechnung muss ich selbst zahlen)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. April 2011)

*@ Kaktus*

20W bei 16h @ 365T mit 0,25€ pro kWh macht rund 30€ im Jahr - das ist "bemerkbar" machen? Das sind in der Woche keine 60 Cent. Stromkosten in allen Ehren, aber idR wird geschrieen, wo es nichts zu schreien gibt. Selbst eine GTX 470 kostet im Jahr gegenüber eine HD 6950 nicht wirklich viel mehr, wenn man nicht täglich 5h zockt.

*EDIT*
Die Differenz zwischen GTX 470 und HD 6950 beträgt rund 60W in 3D. Macht selbst bei 5h @ 365T im Jahr 27,40€ - und deswegen ist's "unter aller Sau"? Kann ich persönlich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.


----------



## Kaktus (12. April 2011)

Wenn dir 30 FPS in einem Shooter reichen... deine Sache. Mir wäre es zu wenig. Das akzeptiere ich bei Rollenspiele oder Strategiespiele. 

Ich halte mich nicht mehr über jede neue Karte auf dem Laufenden, stimmt. Alles was ich bisher gesehen habe, überzeugt mich eben nicht. Es ging hier auch nicht um die Diskussion Pro AMD oder Pro nVidia. Nur was man eben von der nächsten Generation erwartet. Und ich erwarte da im Grunde nicht wirklich viel. 

Und bei Spielern mögen 3 Monitore selten sein, bei Leuten die intensiv am Rechner arbeiten (und das sind nicht wenige) ist Mulitmonitorbetrieb gang und gebe.

@Marc
Ich zocke wenig. Und 30€ sind 30€. Dafür gehe ich einmal einkaufen. Mir ist der Idle Betrieb wichtiger. Was eine Karte unter Last verbraucht, ist mir fast egal (sofern es nicht übertrieben ist).


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (12. April 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ Kaktus*
> 
> 20W bei 16h @ 365T mit 0,25€ pro kWh macht rund 30€ im Jahr - das ist "bemerkbar" machen? Das sind in der Woche keine 60 Cent. Stromkosten in allen Ehren, aber idR wird geschrieen, wo es nichts zu schreien gibt. Selbst eine GTX 470 kostet im Jahr gegenüber eine HD 6950 nicht wirklich viel mehr, wenn man nicht täglich 5h zockt.
> 
> ...


Also .... wer sich wegen 20W ins Hemd macht hat ganz ernsthaft das falsche Hobby. 

Insbesondere wenn man als Enthusiast etliche hundert bis tausend Euro im Jahr für die eigene Hardwarebasis ausgibt, da sind Stromkosten eher Nebensache (oder sollten es zumindest sein), das wäre sonst wie der berühmte Vergleich des über die Benzinpreise jammernden Sportwagenfahrers.

Meine Kiste(n) laufen 24/7 btw, fürs schlechte Gewissen haben wir ausserdem ein gediegenes Maß an Photovoltaik auf dem Dach ... und ja, ich zahle meinen Saft selber, eines der paar Sachen die ich selber zahlen muss (waaaaas, ein 850W Netzteil?! - O-Ton Erzeuger ).


----------



## hfb (12. April 2011)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Oh man, geht das heute nicht mehr, dass man einfach mal zwischen den Zeilen liest?
> Wenn man auf sowas achtet, dann ist der Film/Spiel nicht gut genug von dem gebotenen (nicht Grafik) Inhalt, dass man das bemerkt.


 
Umgekehrt wird es richtig. Wenn das Flimmern so stark ist, dass es trotz der gebotenen Action auffällt, ohne dass man extra darauf achtet, liegt ein Problem vor.
Sei einfach glücklich, dass du es nicht sehen kannst, und Ende.


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. April 2011)

Mal wieder on topic:
"nur" ein Die-Shrink wird es sicher nicht, mehr Shader etc. gibts ja auf jeden Fall. Wenn AMD noch ein bisschen am AF rumdoktort und 28 nm geringere Leistungsaufnahme/FPS ermöglicht, dann ergibt das sehr gute neue Karten meiner Meinung nach. Schon von der HD4800 auf die HD5800 gab es hauptsächlich mehr Shader und den feineren Fertigungsprozess (mal abgesehen von der DX11-Implementierung ^^) und die 5800er waren trotzdem um längen besser als die 4800er.


----------



## Citynomad (12. April 2011)

OT:



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> waaaaas, ein 850W Netzteil?! - O-Ton Erzeuger .



Wie geil  So lange das keine 45€ Krücke mit nem Wirkungsgrad von 60% bei 10-20% Last ist, ist es doch egal was das Netzteil maximal im Stande ist zu leisten. Und wenn ich dich anhand deiner Beitrage richtig einschätze, ist dein Netzteil wenigstens 90 Bronze, wenn nicht 90 Gold zertifiziert. Aber ich glaube die Diskussion mit dem Wirkungsgrad wirst du mit dem Erzeuger schon gehabt haben, oder es gleich ganz gelassen haben, sollte er unempfänglich für Argumente sein 

BTT: Naja, das ist ja auch nicht wirklich ne Neuigkeit. Ist doch genauso vor dem Start der HD6000 angekündigt worden. Deshalb konnten ja auch schon die Specs der 7990 geleakt werden  Wirklich interessant werden aber noch die Detailverbesserungen. Ob sich was bei den Filtern und der Tesselationsleistung tut. Schließlich sollte die HD6000 eigentlich genau das werden, was die HD7000 jetzt wird, was aber am Fertigungsprozess gescheitert ist. Man könnte also als Technikfanboy unken, dass die HD 7000 dann "Cayman done right" wird


----------



## 0Martin21 (12. April 2011)

meint ihr das AMD ds macht wenn Nvidia so im nacken sitzt? Ich hebe mir doch nicht meine besten Karten(Chips/Entwicklungen) wenn der Gegner genau so stark ist wie ich, dann konnter ich doch und versuche die wie bei der einführung der 5000er zu überrummpeln und in zugzwang zu bringen, so das ich möglichst lange der beste bin und das die verluste hinnehmen müßen das die ihre karte noch los werden.


----------



## Citynomad (12. April 2011)

[SARKASMUS]Klar doch, wenn du mal eben den Fertigungsprozess verfeinerst bzw. den Neuen serienreif machst, fängt AMD gerne schon morgen mit der Produktion der neuen Chips an. Als Dank bekommst du garantiert auch ne Grafikkarte der neuen Serie geschenkt. Aber natürlich nur das Einstiegsmodell  [/SARKASMUS]


----------



## Panto (13. April 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Was die Leute immer mit flimmernden AF haben.... bleibt ihr im Spiel stehen und sucht das Flimmern?


 
ati karten flimmern extrem. das gebe ich als amd fan zu. bei race driver grid z.B. flimmert die umgebung volle kanne, man kanns gar nicht übersehen, und in diversen anderen spielen flimmerts auch. deswegen wird meine nächste grafikkarte von nvidia sein...ich kack auf die paar watt mehr von nvidia karten wenn ich ein schöneres und ruhigeres bild haben kann.


----------



## Citynomad (13. April 2011)

Also das mit dem Flimmern ist wie so oft anbemerkt eine Frage der gespielten Spiele bzw. der Texturen. Mir ist es das erste Mal wirklich bei NFS Hot Pursuit aufgefallen. Ist aber nicht so, dass es mich stört. Ohne flimmern wäre es zwar schöner, aber in den meißten Spielen habe ich normalerweise wichtigeres zu tun, als auf's Flimmern zu achten 

Wo flimmert denn die Umgebung bei Grid? Hast da mal ne Strecke, wo es besonders auffällt? Ist mir nie aufgefallen, da ich zu sehr mit fahren beschäftigt bin/war 

Würde das gerne mal mit meiner HD5770 nachstellen und richtiges Flimmern erfahren.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (13. April 2011)

KrHome schrieb:


> Was kann man da übertragen? Filme die flimmern (keine Ahnung ob du das mit "rauschen" meintest) wären ziemlich doof. Mir fällt aber spontan auch keiner ein, der dies tut.



Jeder Film den man im Kino sieht rauscht. In gewissen Sittuationen beim Dreh kommt es zu mehr oder weniger Filmkorn (um so weniger Licht um so höher der Rauschanteil). Man kann das zwar heute minimieren indem man das original footage digitalisiert, dennoch bleibt eine gewisse Körnung zurück.

Ich finde schon, dass man sowas vergleichen kann, da beides Artefakte sind die auftreten.



hfb schrieb:


> Umgekehrt wird es richtig. Wenn das Flimmern so stark ist, dass es trotz der gebotenen Action auffällt, ohne dass man extra darauf achtet, liegt ein Problem vor.
> Sei einfach glücklich, dass du es nicht sehen kannst, und Ende.


 
Ich kann es sehen, nur mach ich mir deswegen nicht ins Hemd, da es sooooo schlimm nun auch wieder nicht ist. Ich klotz beim spielen ja nicht die ganze zeit auf den Boden, sondern auf meine Gegner.


----------



## Rollora (13. April 2011)

poiu schrieb:


> ist ja nichts neues die HD69x0 wurde ja in 28nm geplannt, musste aber wegen der fehlenden Fertigung etwas verändert werden und wurde dann in 40nm angepasst.
> 
> Somit hat AMD die Baupläne für die HD7900 schon länger in der Schublade, die Frage bleibt ob jetzt die HD6900 nur einen DIe Shrink erfährt oder ob die ursprungliche HD6900 28nm Design  genutzt wird!


Die Baupläne für die 7900er Serie hat AMD schon seit 3 Jahren "in der Schublade", so lange dauerts nämlich minimal, bis ein (solch komplexer) Chip von der Blaupause bis zum fertigen Produkt reift....#
So lange dauerte es zum Bleistift bei der Raden HD 4xxx Serie, und das obwohl diese ja auf der HD2/3xxx Serie basierte.

@ Bildquali: kann den meisten Argumenten hier ganz gut folgen, Marc vorallem, da er täglich damit stundenlang arbeitet und ich ihm als Journalist die nötige objektivität zutraue. AMD Karten sind halt großteils wirklich Benchmarkkarten: der Balken ist meist gleich zum Konkurrenten, der Preis ist niedriger -> ergo sagt man "AMD hat das bessere Preis/Leistungsfeature". Und das stimmt für einen großen Teil der User vielleicht. Aber es gibt eben User, die wollen von einer Grafikkarte mehr, als eben nur viele Frames für den Euro: Bildqualität? Gute Treiber? Breite Herstellerunterstützung? Gute Treiber unter Linux? Effizienz? Leise Kühlung? Zusatzfeatures (PhysX,3D, CUDA/Steam usw). Wer das bessere Gesamtpaket hat, über alle Features hinweg gemessen, ist eigentlich eh klar, nur weil kaum jemand wirklich all diese Dinge braucht, wird eben auch die "andere" Firma immer mitreden. Ob die Bildquali bei einer kaum veränderten sondern hauptsächlich geshrinkten Architektur so stark verbessert wird, sei dahin gestellt. Noch dazu, da AMD/ATI diesem Problem ja schon 10 Jahre (und mehr) hinterherhinkt glaube ich nicht, dass das ein großes Thema ist bei der Entwicklung des Grafikchips. Noch dazu ist ja AMD nicht gerade dafür bekannt, dass man zur Zeit mit Geld um sich werfen könnte, also Dinge entwickeln könnte, wo die Konkurrenz seit Jahren voraus ist. Ressourcen in etwas stecken, das kurzfristig nicht aufgeholt werden kann macht aus AMDs Sicht derzeit wenig Sinn. Das hier nur mal eine Analyse zur generellen Marschrichtung von AMD. Das ist ja auch der Grund warum man möglichst alles Open Source macht: Sobald das mal anfängt zu laufen, braucht man nicht mehr so viel eigenes Zutun (also Geld, zumindest in der Theorie), als würde man eigene APIs (PhysX) aufrecht erhalten...

also nochmal abschließend: Großartige Bildverbesserungen in der HD7xxx? -> wohl kaum. Mir aber auch egal, ich gehöre zu den (sagen wir mal) 90% denen das nicht sonderlich auffällt (da es so viele Casual Gamer gibt, unter den Hardcoregamern würde diese Zahl natürlich anders ausfallen )


----------



## Panto (13. April 2011)

Citynomad schrieb:


> Wo flimmert denn die Umgebung bei Grid? Hast da mal ne Strecke, wo es besonders auffällt? Ist mir nie aufgefallen, da ich zu sehr mit fahren beschäftigt bin/war
> 
> Würde das gerne mal mit meiner HD5770 nachstellen und richtiges Flimmern erfahren.


 
eigentlich auf jeder strecke. ich hab ne hd 3870, vielleicht flimmert deine karte ja weniger.


----------



## hfb (13. April 2011)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> meint ihr das AMD ds macht wenn Nvidia so im nacken sitzt? Ich hebe mir doch nicht meine besten Karten(Chips/Entwicklungen) wenn der Gegner genau so stark ist wie ich, dann konnter ich doch und versuche die wie bei der einführung der 5000er zu überrummpeln und in zugzwang zu bringen, so das ich möglichst lange der beste bin und das die verluste hinnehmen müßen das die ihre karte noch los werden.


 
Schon wieder sehr romantische Vorstellungen.



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Ich kann es sehen, nur mach ich mir deswegen nicht ins Hemd, da es sooooo schlimm nun auch wieder nicht ist. Ich klotz beim spielen ja nicht die ganze zeit auf den Boden, sondern auf meine Gegner.


 
Oh, ich dachte, du verleugnest die Existenz der Flimmerns im Allgemeinen.
Sorry, dann formuliere ich anders:
Sei einfach glücklich, dass es dich nicht stört, und Ende.


----------



## taakeferd (13. April 2011)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Ich kann es sehen, nur mach ich mir deswegen nicht ins Hemd, da es sooooo schlimm nun auch wieder nicht ist. Ich klotz beim spielen ja nicht die ganze zeit auf den Boden, sondern auf meine Gegner.


 
richtig: Klotzen - nicht Kleckern!    

Kaufe ein *G* - Danke


----------



## kuer (13. April 2011)

Locuza schrieb:


> Entweder hast du etwas verwechselst oder durcheinander gewürfelt. Northern Island war ursprünglich als 32 nm Design geplant, dieses wurde gecancelt um besser in die Entwicklung von 28 nm investieren zu können. Damit war man gezwungen von 32 nm auf 40 nm zu „ kastrieren“.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

na ja, man kann alles übertreiben. Du tust ja gerade so als wenn alles Flimmert und vergist, das es bei den NV Karten auch flimmert.(zwar nicht so viel, aber es ist immer noch da) Also hast du garkeine wahl und müstest aufhören zu spielen. Immer dies Übertreiben nervt echt.
Kannst du bitte mal die Aussage von AMD verlinken, was das Flimmer angeht, was du behauptest. Wäre nett.
@ TOP: warum sollte AMD schon wieder eine neue Architektur bringen? Sollen die jetzt bei jeder Generation eine neue Architektur raus haun. Leute denkt doch mal nach. Mich wundert es nicht. Außerdem wollen immer alle so viel aber wenn es dann ans bezahlen geht, wollen allen nichts zahlen.


----------



## sahvg (13. April 2011)

wenn sie schneller wird dabei weniger krach macht und der preis stimmt wird sie gekauft! ich finde es immer lustig wie sich die ganzen freaks aufregen  AF flimmer total... downsampling geht nicht ich will 128 fach qqsawxyz aa  in einem schnellen multiplayer spiel hat man garkeine zeit für so ein gedöns  aber wenn man sich den ganzen tag nur testbilder ansehen will kauft man sich lieber nvidia


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. April 2011)

Das AF-Flimmern ist sowas von spielabhängig. In The Witcher flimmert mit in-game AA praktisch nichts (vielleicht verwendet es SSAA? Falls das jemand genau weiß, wäre ich dankbar für die Erleuchtung ^^).
In Dragon Age Origins sind viele Bodentexturen die reinste Flimmerhölle. Mit 8xSSAA herrscht da auch Ruhe aber dann läuft es nicht mehr 100% flüssig, seltsamerweise


----------



## H@buster (13. April 2011)

Ich hoffe wirklich, dass noch an den TMUs gewerkelt wird, denn das Flimmern geht mir gehörig auf den Sack!
Und in manchen Spielen ists einfach nicht auszuhalten, X3 zum Beispiel! Auf meiner Geforce 8 mit etwas SSAA absolut flimmerfrei und rund, mit meiner 5870 NUR am Flimmern.
In anderen Spielen ist das nicht so ausgeprägt, aber es ist ein Problem. Man kann so eine Fehlkonzeption nicht kleinreden! Nvidia kriegts schon lange hin, AMD sollte das auch. Aber über Tesselationsperformance wird dann gemeckert, obwohl Tesselation weit weniger alltäglich ist als AF....
=(


----------



## Locuza (13. April 2011)

kuer schrieb:


> na ja, man kann alles übertreiben. Du tust ja gerade so als wenn alles Flimmert und vergist, das es bei den NV Karten auch flimmert.(zwar nicht so viel, aber es ist immer noch da) Also hast du garkeine wahl und müstest aufhören zu spielen. Immer dies Übertreiben nervt echt.
> Kannst du bitte mal die Aussage von AMD verlinken, was das Flimmer angeht, was du behauptest. Wäre nett.
> @ TOP: warum sollte AMD schon wieder eine neue Architektur bringen? Sollen die jetzt bei jeder Generation eine neue Architektur raus haun. Leute denkt doch mal nach. Mich wundert es nicht. Außerdem wollen immer alle so viel aber wenn es dann ans bezahlen geht, wollen allen nichts zahlen.



Es ist KEIN Übertreiben. Ich kann es auch schwer nachvollziehen, wenn Menschen sich bei solchen Aussagen belästigt fühlen. Ich will niemanden seine persönliche Erfahrung weg argumentieren , wie "Boah bist du Blind? Schau mal wie schice es da ruckelt?!"

Jeder muss selber entscheiden wie sehr er es wahrnimmt. Aber selbst wenn er es schwach wahrnimmt, hat jemand etwas dagegen das AMD einen besseren AF Filter einbaut? 
Nvidias Flimmern ebenfalls. Aber es ist so ein weiches, langsames Flimmern, nicht diese Schärfe und Verkörnerung bei einer AMD. 
Es stört mich, ich kann damit soweit leben, aber ich wünsche mir gerne die gleiche Qualität wie bei Nvidia. 

Genauso mit SSAA etc. weiter oben. Habt ihr ein Problem mit neuen Features? Wenn ein Feature da ist, dann kann man es hier und da sicherlich mal auch verwenden. Es soll ja auch Spiele geben, die nicht auf Multiplayer ausgelegt sind. 

Genau so kann man niemanden unterstellen hier ein " Freak" zu sein, nur weil die persönlichen Prioritäten anders gesetzt sind. Dem anderem kann Preis und Lautstärke völlig egal sein, spielt dann eben eh mit einem voll aufgedrehtem Headset. 

Genau so unsinnig ist es zu sagen Nvidias flimmern auch, hör mit dem Spielen auf. Es ist störend aber nicht Grund genug sein Interesse deswegen zu beerdigen. Ihr verlässt eure Freundin ja auch nicht, wenn sie eine kleine Macke hat. Andere wiederum kommen mit einigen Eigenschaften nicht auf Dauer klar und suchen sich einen neuen Partner. 

Das Flimmern kann man so oder so nicht weg argumentieren, nur klein reden was in jedem Fall berechtigt ist, wenn für einen selber gar kein Problem damit besteht.  


 Den Link konnte ich bisher nicht finden.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (13. April 2011)

taakeferd schrieb:


> richtig: Klotzen - nicht Kleckern!
> 
> Kaufe ein *G* - Danke


 
Spam eines *K*orinthen*k*ac*k*ers.


----------

